
Show HN: Text News, Gopher only, text only, readable news - mdewinter
https://txtn.ws/
======
zzo38computer
That is good that they have that. Would there be the possibility to change the
link you posted to gopher? (Of course, even if you do not have support in your
web browser you can still use a external gopher client software. And if you do
not have a program you can write one; it isn't so complicated.) Many kind of
devices that can connect to internet, with a suitable display and input (a
common game pad or numeric pad would be sufficient; a touch screen also works,
although I don't like touch screen so much; even one using printed on paper
rather than the screen is work), that you should implement gopher. Many web
pages they try to do separately mobile or desktop, and even then you will have
different configuration, other thing, and can be messy, but gopher does not
need those consideration like HTML does, because you can implement that as
part of the client implementation rather than by whoever writes the files and
puts them on the server; the server does not need to deal with the user
presentation. Therefore, the user interface for gopher is better for many kind
of devices than HTML does.

------
henkdekoning
Sad that Firefox and other major browser ditched native Gopher support now
that there is such an uprising. Ftp had to go as well.

------
eindiran
I've been interested in looking into Gopher for a while. Does anyone have any
recommendations on a good introduction into Gopher, when you would use it,
etc?

~~~
davegauer
One way to get started is by creating a shell account on sdf.org and then
using the provided script to create your personal gopher space:

    
    
        $ mkgopher
    

Then you can start phlogging and join the community at gopher://gopher.club

I like reading Gopher content with Lynx and with the Android app DiggieDog.
It's a great way to experience the "smaller" Internet of yesteryear but
current.

What's awesome about the Gopher protocol is how simple it is. Writing your own
ecosystem of Gopher tools is almost inevitable for developers because the
simplicity just begs for play and experimentation.

